
How hard is it to find a job in your city? - SQL2219
http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends/unemployment
======
Berunto
I'm sitting here in munich, can do JavaScript, Java, DevOps and IT-
Architecture. And I would like to be productive again after I came back from
Bangkok 2 month ago. But I really don't want to waste my time with all the HR
processes. Every company anew want new programming tests. And recruiter didn't
helped at all in the past.
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/germanroberternst](https://www.linkedin.com/in/germanroberternst)

~~~
pionar
It sounds to me like, and I'm not judging here, you're saying, "I want a job,
but I don't want to have to prove myself."

How is the company supposed to know if you're a good fit for the position
without an interview process? Blind faith?

~~~
balabaster
I can't speak to the OP's specific circumstance but when I've been in this
position in the (thankfully distant) past, what was more frustrating than
anything was the bureaucracy and red tape between getting in the door for an
interview and finally sitting down in a paid position. When you're already
unemployed and needing that pay cheque, this lead time is terrifying. You need
the job now, you need to get paid yesterday, you had 5 interviews last week
and every one of them appears to be dragging their heels putting a signed
employment contract in front of you and your rent or mortgage payment is due
tomorrow.

As for "not wanting to prove yourself", you get to a point in your
professional life where it's easy to feel like you've proven yourself a
thousand times over with previous employment, solid references, a glowing
resume, interviews with headhunters etc. and it can be frustrating when you
walk in the door anew and despite 25 years of proving yourself, you once again
have to redo that work. In an industry where we spend our entire lives
automating away repetitive tasks, this is the one repetitive task that we just
don't appear to be able to automate away... but if you don't want to go in the
front door with all the other candidates, the only other way is to make a name
for yourself that spans the industry:

\- Attend user groups

\- Attend conferences

\- Network with key people at those conferences

\- Become a speaker at conferences

\- Put up courses on Coursera, PluralSight and other big name training sites

This way your name is out there, you're essentially being pre-vetted by the
personnel that matter within these companies and you're already well known
before you walk in the door. In essence, you're proactively interviewing.

When you speak at a conference, you're effectively interviewing at every
company who has staff in the room. When you run a course, you're doing the
same.

~~~
mooreds
> You need the job now, you need to get paid yesterday, you had 5 interviews
> last week and every one of them appears to be dragging their heels putting a
> signed employment contract in front of you and your rent or mortgage payment
> is due tomorrow.

And this is where having savings and access to other assets is _crucial_.
Otherwise this lead time will force you to take the first position that pays,
rather than the position that is best.

> ... but if you don't want to go in the front door with all the other
> candidates, the only other way is to make a name for yourself that spans the
> industry

I'd add:

\- write a blog

\- write an e-book

\- give first, whether that is by networking, volunteering, or doing an open
source project.

All of this is high on the effort scale, but it's an investment that I've seen
pay off.

There are lower effort tasks you can do, including things like always be
networking and sending interesting articles to friends and acquaintances. In
fact, when I'm interviewing for a contract, if it doesn't work out for me,
I'll often send a note to some former colleagues seeing if any of them are
interested. If they are, it's a win-win for the job seeker and the employer at
low cost to me.

~~~
balabaster
I think your point about giving first is a very valid one. When that giving
first has a broad reach, aside from the rewarding aspect (particularly with
regards to authoring blogs/books/courses) of allowing you to reflect, focus
your mind on what you're trying to teach (which often helps crystallize a
topic in your own mind), there is a more tangible reward in that your name
becomes known for those subjects and that frequently opens doors where they
otherwise would not.

------
throwawayosiu1
I'm just graduated and living in Toronto.

I have gone to over 100 interviews at various companies - startups, major
corps, banks (no I'm not kidding...in fact, once I do get a job, I'll do a
massive write-up on what it's like to interview at different companies) and
almost every single company seems to want "more experience" or "too
experienced" (while they claim I can't do senior positions because I don't
have experience) for entry level positions,.

I can do web (JS, and backend with nodeJS) and android (java) dev (and have
previous experience of working at 3 startups). and in all honesty, I'm a quick
learner and can pickup other languages/stacks in a few weeks at worst - yet I
am not even given that chance to prove myself. :(

EDIT: to add to the above - I'm also told I'm lucky if I get paid more than
60k/yr (and basically no benefits) as that's what it is starting out.

~~~
PureSin
Are you open to relocating to the US? I'd be happy to chat with you about
openings.

~~~
throwawayosiu1
I'm in the process of applying for Canadian Citizenship so I can't leave the
country at the moment - but I am open to moving to BC if I have to.

~~~
drspacemonkey
As a BC resident, I'd stay away. Finding a job here is going to be much more
difficult (our tech scene is 4th in the country behind Ontario, Quebec, and
Alberta). The cost of living vs salary ratio is even worse here than it is in
Toronto, too.

------
jcadam
Here on the Florida "Space Coast" programming jobs are hard to come by. But I
do enjoy living here, so I put up with it. I have a defense job right now,
though I occasionally will interview for a remote position (Apparently I have
'impressive tech skills' but I'm never a 'cultural fit').

~~~
guessmyname
> Apparently I have 'impressive tech skills' but I'm never a 'cultural fit'

That is so true for me too. Many, and I mean +50 people have told me during
the past +3 years that I am an awesome engineer, that I have the skills of a
senior, but then no company wants to risk sponsoring an immigration process,
and finding a good company while applying for a remote job is difficult — at
least that is what I have found — and by "good company" I mean a company in a
market that interests me, because to be fair there are thousands of companies
out there that would hire someone with my profile if it weren't because their
niche is too new, too risky, or too vague.

After ~6 years learning about immigration processes I have to say that it is
the stupidest thing governments could invent. If you have the desire and the
means (aka. money and education / work experience) to move to another country,
then why are there so many road-blocks? Why do the process takes so much time?
Why are rejections so vague? Why not explain the reasons for the rejection
with more details so you can improve your profile and try next year? Why are
work visas so damn expensive for the companies? — Actually I understand the
reason behind the last question, but still.

------
Chestofdraw
It would be good if you could filter this data by sector.

It doesn't really matter how many jobs have been posted if none of them match
up to the field you work in and that's without even getting into the level of
experience or specific skill set required.

------
rocky1138
This isn't really useful since it's US-only. The title should be changed to
reflect as such.

------
elcct
Job or good job?

------
abledon
The top 5 places all seem to be known for gorgeous nature scenery outside the
cities.... This is inspiring to move there.

~~~
wincy
I think the top 5 places are where it's hardest to get a job. So for every 1
job listing in San Jose there's 4 people looking for work. Granted I'd guess
San Jose is a special case because if you don't have technical skills you're
probably going to have a bad time trying to find a job around there.

~~~
robmass94
I'm pretty sure it's the opposite: for every four job postings, there is one
person looking for work. So, the climate is very good.

~~~
ctvo
Why are you sure it's the opposite? From the site:

> Here's the number of unemployed per job posting for the 50 most populous
> metropolitan areas in the U.S.

The title is even "Job Competition" so it's likely the chart is listing the
most competitive cities for jobs.

~~~
greg5green
Because there are 4 empty chairs next to one person (and the legend says an
empty chair is a job posting)

~~~
ctvo
This is hilarious. None of that shows up on mobile so depending on what device
you're viewing this on, your interpretation of the data is completely
different.

Mobile: [http://imgur.com/a/usQpB](http://imgur.com/a/usQpB)

~~~
Nicholas_C
Oh wow. I completely interpreted it the other way due to mobile as well.
Poorly done on their part. Thanks for sharing.

------
nahumfarchi
Shows 10,000 job postings per job seeker for C++. Lack of relevant data?

[http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends/q-c++.html](http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends/q-c++.html)

~~~
DaiPlusPlus
There's a lot of bad job ads crammed with keywords.

One amusing ad I saw in my local Craigslist was advertising for an entry-level
web-design gig. "Requirements: Working knowledge of HTML, CSS, JavaScript and
C/C++".

~~~
extrapickles
That could have been my current employer.

We are currently making a web version of a old C++ app. Told bosses we need
someone who primarily does web stuff. The job listing gets passed around and
C/C++ gets added because it 'would be nice if they can also maintain the
legacy app'. I swear they are trying to find a unicorn with how much they are
willing to pay such a person when found (very entry level).

~~~
DaiPlusPlus
Tell them I'll do it for entry-level wages if they throw in a healthy amount
of stock/equity :)

------
shade23
I would love to see such a graph for India,it would be an interesting dataset.

------
Nicholas_C
Why is there such a drastic difference between San Jose and San Francisco?

~~~
sldivzklhc
Office space is about twice as expensive in SF as it is in San Jose. And it
seems to me there are more people attached to living there, whether it's the
city lifestyle, rent control, or prop 13, to the extent that people are
commuting from there to jobs in the peninsula suburbs.

------
gepgep
Athens/Greece absolutely impossible ..

------
bluedino
Please colorize the entire US using this data.

Indeed makes it easy to see how dreary the job situation is in my area.

------
xophishox
Baltimore Here, Got a DevOps Job after 1Month 4 Days, Interviewed at 6 places
total.

